# Whats a good chisel set?



## Brandonbozo (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm wondering what yall think a good chisel set to get is. I'd like to spend under $100, but want some quality ones that I'll have for a while... Any ideas?


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

My everyday bench chisel set is an older set of blue handle Marples. I also have a set of Japanese chisels bench chisels and other specialty chisels. I like the Marples, but if I were buying a set today for less than $100, I'd go for a set of Narex. I've heard a lot of good things about them.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=49989&cat=1,41504,43500&ap=1


----------



## cramer (May 5, 2011)

I´m using _Kirchen chisels and its around that price I think and consider the price I think they are aright. but If I had the money I probably buy lie-nielsen chisels. 
_


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

for turning or for carving ?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Here are numerous threads on chisels.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/search.php?searchid=570301












 







.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Inexpensive but VERY GOOD chisels are the old Marples brand. This brand was purchased and re-branded by Record. That may have lasted about a year. The Record brand was acquired by Irwin. 

The Irwin brand of chisels are, well, better than OK but not as good as VG. The Marples or Record brands were based on IMPERIAL measurements. The Irwin brand is based on Metric measurements. The measurement issue rears it's ugly head when cutting mortises. That 3/8" Irwin chisel is really 10mm or significantly more than 1/64" too big. 

If chisels are sharpened properly, almost any brand is very usable. For general work around the shop I grab my eight dollar, six chisel set from Harbor Freight. I don't use them to chop mortises but for general usage they are very usable around the shop. The HF chisels do need to go back to the stones more frequently than others.

A very good set of chisels are available at Home Depot. The Buck brand are very good straight out of the package. If the Buck brand are properly sharpened they are probably better than the Marples.

In reality, 80% of the quality of a chisel is how well the user sharpens the chisel. The next five percent of the quality of a chisel is how the user works with the chisel and how frequently the chisel is touched up on the stones. The final fifteen percent of quality is built in at the factory. It's sad but the price reflects only 15% of the quality.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

I like these, I'm probably going to purchase these my self within the next few weeks.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=22071&rrt=1


----------



## MS Sportsman (Mar 12, 2010)

Locodcdude said:


> I like these, I'm probably going to purchase these my self within the next few weeks.
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=22071&rrt=1


I bought something small from rockler a while back and this sale ad popped up so I bought this chisel set. I'm fairly new to woodworking, but I am happy with them with what little use they have seen so far. I did hone the factory edge a little more and flatten the back.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

I have them in my cart right now, but debating if I should look around a bit more. I need to get some stones and sharpening supplies as well.


----------

